# Disney channel shows/music



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm 21 years old but I loveeee the disney channel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I mostly just watch Hannah Montana, Wizards of Waverly Place, and The Suite Life of Zack And Cody. While I was watching Wizards of Waverly place they had commercials and a song called "Here We Go Again" by Demi Lovato was on. I fell in love with that song!! She kind of reminds me of a young Kelly Clarkson. Anyone hear that song??


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 12, 2009)

YES omg! I love that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 20 and I'm a major disney freak, its seriously my second obsession after makeup haha. So I watch the disney channel too, you're not alone!! I worked at the disney store for 2 years so it's kinda mandatory for me to love hannah montana and high school musical lol. But I miss the old shows, lizzie mcguire, even stevens... that's so raven.. haha they were all so good!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_YES omg! I love that song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 20 and I'm a major disney freak, its seriously my second obsession after makeup haha. So I watch the disney channel too, you're not alone!! I worked at the disney store for 2 years so it's kinda mandatory for me to love hannah montana and high school musical lol. But I miss the old shows, lizzie mcguire, even stevens... that's so raven.. haha they were all so good!_

 

I knowwww! Me too! I hella liked Lizzie Mcguire! They need to bring all those old shows back. They still play That's So Raven re-runs sometimes late at night.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone else watch disney channel...????


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 13, 2009)

I love Miley!! I'm going to see her in concert on the 18th!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 13, 2009)

Ha, I love disney! Seriously my favorite tv show is wizards of waverly place it cracks me up.


----------



## kariii (Sep 13, 2009)

I still watch it, mostly at night before going to bed.. I watch hannah montana, wizards of waverly place, that's raven and the stuite life of zack and cody!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 13, 2009)

you know what i thought the SAME EXACT thing about demi being a young kelly clarkson


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 13, 2009)

That's So Raven was the last genuinely funny show on Disney Channel. 
Like, I've seen episodes of Hannah Montana, and you can tell that they try to make it a comedy, but the actors have absolutely no sense of comedic timing. The only character that actually makes me laugh is Rico.

Disney stars are overrated and most of them aren't really that talented... Sorry.


----------



## User67 (Sep 14, 2009)

I LOVE the Disney channel & I am not ashamed! I watch all the above shows mentioned & I adore them! Especially love Wizards, because I have a secret crush on David Henrie


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 14, 2009)

The last Disney show i saw was even stevens :\ i dont know any of the new series.  If my daughter wants to watch tv i normally play the flintstones, jetsons, smurfs, or ducktails on dvd


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 16, 2009)

I am 21 years old and I watch it because my 13 yr old sister is constantly watching it, lol. So i end up watching it. I love love love the movies they give, like the princess protection program. I love hannah montana, and suite life of zack and cody. My fave ever was even stevens, I remember ever since back then I used to think shia was so adorable.

edit: My fiance makes fun of me, but I make him watch it with me sometimes...lmao


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_I am 21 years old and I watch it because my 13 yr old sister is constantly watching it, lol. So i end up watching it. I love love love the movies they give, like the princess protection program. I love hannah montana, and suite life of zack and cody. My fave ever was even stevens, I remember ever since back then I used to think shia was so adorable.

edit: My fiance makes fun of me, but I make him watch it with me sometimes...lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha! thats awesome! at least he watches it with you!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_, because I have a secret crush on David Henrie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahah me too!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 17, 2009)

I know some of us were saying that we used to watch lizzie mcguire and some of the old shows that used to be on disney and I was saying I wish they would bring them back. Wellllllll yesterday afternoon I turned it to the disney channel to see what was on and.... Lizzy Mcguire was on!!!!!!! I was so stoked!!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm 25 (and my sister is 23) and we BOTH still watch disney channel! Hannah Montanna, Wizards of Wavery Place, and Suite Life on Deck are my faves. I even like the movies...High School Musical or Camp Rock anyone??? lol. Lucky for me, I have way younger siblings (all under the age of 13) who I can use as an excuse for watching Disney channel


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bcsweetascandy* 

 
_I'm 25 (and my sister is 23) and we BOTH still watch disney channel! Hannah Montanna, Wizards of Wavery Place, and Suite Life on Deck are my faves. I even like the movies...High School Musical or Camp Rock anyone??? lol. Lucky for me, I have way younger siblings (all under the age of 13) who I can use as an excuse for watching Disney channel _

 

Lol. Nice! I don't have younger siblings that watch it so I can't use that as an excuse. Sometimes when I say something about the disney channel people will look at me like i'm crazy and i'm like "yea thats right..I watch the disney channel!"


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG!! i'm 24 and love the disney channel! i even make the guys watch it at work... hannah montana is my fave! love miley! but also love the suite life, that's so raven and also high school musical and camp rock!

i even dragged my hubby along to the cinema to see the hannah montana movie and miley cyrus concert in 3d! he must really love me because he hates it!

but the kid in me laughs.... the guy who plays jackson in hannah montana is funny! and i love all the music.... have all the hannah montana/miley cd's, jonas brothers, ashley tisdale, hsm soundtracks... you name it! that's why i love going to disney in florida because i can act like a big kid and nobody cares!

these pics were taken less than 7 days ago... gotta love the manic look on my face!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_
these pics were taken less than 7 days ago... gotta love the manic look on my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

Hahaha, I love those pics of you! 

I've done my fair share of Disney channel watching because my brothers are under 13 yrs of age... these newer Disney shows make me wish that I had "cool"er Disney characters when I was a kid... maybe I would have kept watching past the age of 8.


----------

